
5 tips for a viral Facebook Connect application - _pius
http://modelix.net/2009/09/5-tips-for-a-viral-facebook-connect-application/
======
gbookman
Making it easy for people to invite/tell their friends is critical from a
business perspective. That's how anything viral gets started.

